# Office 365 >  >  How To Take Attendance For A Meeting Using Outlook

## Charmymay

Hello,

I am trying to find out if there is a way to take attendance for a meeting using Outlook.  I know that I can track the responses whether people "Accept" -OR- "Decline" the invite, but even if someone "Accepts" the invite does not always mean they show up to the meeting.  And I would like to also track who actually attends the meeting, without having to copy the list of attendees and then creating an attendance sheet within excel.

Any help on this would be great!

Thanks.

----------


## teylyn

Why did you post this in the Office 365 forum?

----------

